# Are white feet ok? Will numbness go away?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's typical for your feet to go numb when you're sitting around the house with your boots on. I woulnd't look too much into it. I've been going through the same thing. When you're on the hill you'll be moving more so the circulation to your feet will remain higher, and as the boots break it'll relieve a lot of the pressure. It sounds like your boots fit well.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

My current boots made by left foot numb the first two days. Now they fit like a glove. I didn't enjoy the break-in process though.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like you will be fine. Also, since you have those custom insoles that aren't made for that boot it is possible that they are a bit too think and push your feet into the top of the boot hence the identical marks on the tops of both feet. 

If the pain isn't bearable then maybe take those out and try with what came with it to see if it feels better.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Keep wearing them. They might be in the tolerance where molding to your feet will help. Or they might be too narrow.


----------



## nmeden (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the answers! I will try the boots, and see how it goes.
Cheers!


----------



## nmeden (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep, you were right.

For other people with similar issues: The first day, pain were coming out of my a**e. On day four they were very good as far as riding goes, and that's obviously most important. Doing lifts and sitting still were still not optimal.

Oh, and had to take out the molded soles.


----------

